# Help me with this algae



## aferreir (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi all,

This is my tank that has a little bit of green algae









And then in my glossos and tenellus amano I have this horrible algae.










How can I solve both problems?

Help me please
Ariel


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I think we need a bit more info:

size of tank
lighting (type, amount and lightperiod)
fertilization (what, how much and how often)
CO2?
KH?
GH?

...


----------



## aferreir (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello Laith.

1) The Tank Size is 220 Ltr.

2) The lights are:
1 Growlux (90cms long with 30 watts)
1 Phillips TLD 840 (90cm long with 30watts)
2 Phillips PLL 950 (50cm long with 36watts each one)
- 12 hours x day

3) I add pressurized CO2

4) I am ferlitizing with:
- KNO3 (0,6 grams per week)
- KH2PO4 (0,06 grams per week)
- New Plant fertilizing for micros. The new plant composition is: Potassium (15%), magnesium (6,2%), sulfur (15,11%), iron (0,15%), copper (0,0024%), zinc (0,0032%), manganese (0,032%), boron (0,0064%) and molybdenum (0,0016%) (0,6 Grams per week)

- KH is 5
- PH is 6.5

Thanks for your help.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

If I didn't calculated it wrong from the fertilator you are definitely low on macros. With that light and CO2 you should add more. Try fertilator for deciding better quantities.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi agn,

If my calculations are correct you are adding 1,67ppm NO3, 0,19ppm PO4 and 1,13ppm K from KNO3 and KH2PO4 and once in a week. Do you have any idea what are the readings for actual NO3 and PO4 in your tank. The additions you are making are way to low and daily dosing instead of weekly will be much useful.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I agree that you're probably low on macros (NO3 and PO4). In a 200l tank with slightly more lighting than you have I dose around 3-4mg/l of NO3 and around 0.6-0.8mg/l of PO4 every day (keep in mind also that I do 50% weekly water changes as well).

You may also want to try reducing the number of hours of light from 12 to 10...


----------



## aferreir (Dec 26, 2005)

OK I ll try to reduce the photo period to 10 hours to see what happend.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

We also suggested increasing your macro dosing...


----------



## aferreir (Dec 26, 2005)

I ll try it. Also I will build up a UV filter with a friend and will apply it on wednesday. I will let you know the results...


----------



## aferreir (Dec 26, 2005)

I have applied the UV filter on Wednesday. Now it is Saturday and there is ZERO green water algae.


----------

